# last call for Longreef



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

:lol: Last call for Long reef Sydney Monday 16th October 5.00am Launch next to the boat ramp.

Russ


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Weather report looking good, shame I can't make it.

Wife saw a big salmon bustup on the south side of Long Reef recently while my daughter was at surf school. There have also been reports of kings - you know the spot.

Good luck


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Good Luck Russ, too far for me to come!

Cheers Andybear :lol:


----------



## Salty Dog (Sep 18, 2005)

Good luck Russ, I'll have my son with me, so might have to opt for somewhere a bit calmer if I get out.


----------



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

Peril, Gatesy caught all the Salmon didn't he or are these the ones that got away.

Andybear if you got into a slow but constant { Cliffy Young } shuffle, you could be here by Sunday arvo.

Salty we will have to get together with our kids for a bash in Hen and Chicken bay in the January holidays.

If the wind gets to fresh on Monday I may look at a bream assualt in the Georges River East of Tom Ugly's.

 fishing Russ


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Congrats on your first yakked fish Russ.

I am about to put on my funny hat and party.....one beer and pass out before my fishing trip tomorrow. :lol:

Cheers Andybear :lol:


----------

